# Jerking and Jumping while gears are shifting



## kiya14 (Apr 14, 2015)

2012 Chevy Cruze LS Automatic/manual-80,000+ miles-bought it used in 11/14 New battery put in a few week ago as well as an oil change

My cruze has just started jumping and jerking while driving as its shifting gears. It feels as if its getting stuck in a gear. its also been taking longer for it to speed up after being at a stop light, ive been having to press the pedal down more just for it to get up faster and to change gear.
Is this usual or does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## dirt dauber (Dec 24, 2014)

take it to an auto parts store and have them run a diagnostic test and check what codes appear.
sounds like you are only running on 3 cylinders,and your pcv valve might be leaking
check the vin# and call GM parts department to see if the emissions recall for all 2011-2013 1.4T w/auto was performed,
this could be the problem


----------



## kiya14 (Apr 14, 2015)

My check engine light has just came on while my mom was driving my car. So she is taking it to go get checked at one of the auto stores.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

kiya14 said:


> 2012 Chevy Cruze LS Automatic/manual-80,000+ miles-bought it used in 11/14 New battery put in a few week ago as well as an oil change
> 
> My cruze has just started jumping and jerking while driving as its shifting gears. It feels as if its getting stuck in a gear. its also been taking longer for it to speed up after being at a stop light, ive been having to press the pedal down more just for it to get up faster and to change gear.
> Is this usual or does anyone else have this problem?


Hi Kiya14, 

Very sorry for this! We would be more than happy to look into this further, and get in touch with the dealership. Feel free to send us a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. We look forward to hearing from you soon! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## kiya14 (Apr 14, 2015)

I've already contacted the dealer but I cant be seen even for a diagnosis until Monday of next week. I have called all 3 of the local dealers within a 30 mile range and they all have told me not until next Monday


----------



## kiya14 (Apr 14, 2015)

The check engine light has just went out and now it won't come back on. So I hope they can recreate this problem when I take it to the dealer


----------



## Davante99 (8 mo ago)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hi Kiya14,
> 
> Very sorry for this! We would be more than happy to look into this further, and get in touch with the dealership. Feel free to send us a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. We look forward to hearing from you soon!
> 
> ...


I’m having the same issue could I speak to you guys as well


----------

